# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  Τι IP έχετε?

## Ilias_d

Τι IP έχετε γιατί κάναμε και εμείς ένα δίκτυο wifi στην Αλεξανδρούπολη και θα θέλαμε να ξέρουμε τι IP βάλατε για να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε και εμείς .
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## spirosco

Ριξε μια ματια εδω : http://www.awmn/index.php?id=range

----------


## trendy

Σπύρο δε ρωτάνε για όλο το range του νομού, αλλά η Αλεξανδρούπολη την Ορεστιάδα, για να τα μοιράσουν μεταξύ τους.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Sorry, αφηρημενος...  ::

----------


## makx

ΓΙα σας απο Ορεστιαδα 

το δίκτιο δουλέυει με ΙP 192.168.1.x sm (255.255.255.0) και το εχουμε κλειδώσει γιατί μοιραζώμαστε το internet, στον κόμβο επάνω είναι αυτή τη στιγμή 10 client . 
εδώ και 2 χρόνια δουλεύουν ολα ΑΠΣΟΓΑ με dlink 900 ap+ firmware acynonix .
Ισχής δια ροπάλου κάτο απο 20db . 
Aυτό το καιρο ετιμάζουμε το backbone που θα επεκτείνει το δίκτιο στο άλλο μισό της Ορεστιαδας, καθώς επίσης και σημείο για hotspot.
Μεσα στην Βδομαδα θα κάνω post πώς έχουμε ντύσει τις grid κερεές ,καθώς και ιδιοκατασκευές που τις βάλαμε να δουλέπσουν και τις ξεχάσαμε γιατι δουλεύουν ακόμι. Επίσης με Fragmentation threshold 1518 η ταχήτητα αγγιξε τα 19mb/ps περιπου 2,3 mb/s 
Επίσης θα πιάσω ποιος προσπαθεί εδώ και κερό να μπέι στο δίκτιο χωρίς να μας έχει ενημερώσει  ::  ο κάθε πονηρός στον μπάγκο του, είμαστε τα αλεπουδάκια  ::  
Ευχαριστώ 
[/img]

----------


## makx

Επίσης ένα μεγάλο Ευχαριστώ στο ΑWMN για ολα οσα μας έχει προσφέρει σε γνώσεις .Το μεγάλο Μπραβο είναι λίγο για οτι έχει κάνει για την ασύρματη δικτίωση οχι μονο στην Ελλάδα αλλα και Παγκόσμια.
Επίσης θα χρισημοποιήσουμε την πανελλήνια αριθμοδότηση για το δίκτιο μας, μόλις επιστρέψουν όλοι απο διακοπές . 
ευχαριστώ

----------

